# Pacific Shores



## Tedman (Nov 12, 2006)

Does The Pacific Shores have dvd players yet or is it still vcr?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## asp (Nov 12, 2006)

There are currently 19 dual VCT /DVD players in 61 units.  The rest will be receiving DVD stand alones over the next two months.


----------

